

Show HN FivePad tracks your apartment search so you don't have to - zrail
https://www.fivepad.me

======
zrail
Hi HN,

I've been ruminating on this project for about two years, starting when my
girlfriend and I were looking for a place together. About a week ago I finally
settled down to put it out there, and here is the MVP.

What do you think?

